# What size double boiler is good to get for soap making?



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, I am a complete newbie. 

HELP!

Also, what do you use to measure the different types of ingredients? Do you use those solid measure cups like for lard in recipes for the oils and such? Or a liquid measure measuring cup?

TIA. Jill!


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Most soapers weigh ingredients rather than measuring them. I'd suggest looking for a good scale, like the KD700 at www.oldwillknott.com

Are you planning to stay with hot process soap, or will you do cold process too? If you plan to do CP, you don't need a double boiler. If you're going to do HP, you can use an enamel roaster in the oven or a crock pot for the first few times.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

You can get a stainless steel pan at the dollar store. I get th cheap measuring cups there also. But for soap I weigh everything so spend the money on a descent scale.


Patty


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks, I appreciate the tips! Jill.


----------

